# 2nd Wave Daemons Announced



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Just got this email from GW:

_ 
In August, the immortal legions of the Ruinous Powers - the Chaos Daemons - will pour forth once more from the Realm of Chaos to drown the Warhammer world and the galaxy of the 41st Millennium beneath a tide of blood and destruction. Even now, mystics are assailed by nightmarish visions of horror and death, the fractured minds of madmen echo with sibilant whispers, and the doomed clutch symbols of their weak gods closer to them.

A host of incredible new Citadel miniatures for both Warhammer 40,000 Chaos Daemons armies and Warhammer Daemons of Chaos armies will soon be released upon mortal battlefields. All will be revealed in July here on the Games Workshop website and in August's issue of White Dwarf magazine, so keep an eye out for more information.

_


Well, it's about time, isn't it?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder if that horrible plastic DP in the wariors of chaos codex will become availiable. Whats the bet on the price? I say 25 quid.

Expect all of these forth coming minatures to be horribly over priced.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I've not got the email myself yet, but I'd say with this... it's pretty timely for the rumours Grey Knight codex to make its appearence too....?


----------



## farding (Apr 23, 2009)

yea as a pre to the rumors of the inqusition this seems awfuly good timing. but like you said they def gonna be over priced, centagors anyone?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome. Let the Chaos Legions march from the Eye of Terror.

These new Daemons are going to be awesome, probably overpriced though.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well for Def we shall be seeing Daemonic Heralds and Seekers of Slaanesh! Not sure about anything but it would make sense to release the *shudders* new daemon prince.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

As long as they release plastic horrors I'll be happy, give my sons some allies, if they look awful I'll convert some from dryads like others seem to do.

I still don't think there will be heralds though, maybe the deamonic special characters like the bluescribes and fateweaver, as tzeentch had nothing new last wave. All praise to the changer of way!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

This is fantastic news, probably enough to drag me kicking-and-screaming back into the Realm of Models, and away from Black Library...:wink:

As for what there will be? I feverently hope Plastic Horrors, just to gleefully Fuck-over everything in Warhammer Fantasy, and some Individual Heralds, with -- dare I say -- a _decent_ looking Disc of Tzeentch! :grin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good timing GW, maybe by time I finish my tactica the Daemons codex may actually have 80% of all its models available.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm....With all of this talk in Ka'Bandha in the Blood Angel codex, perhaps he will be getting some rules? I look forward to seeing this codex, always liked the Daemons if I am honest. Although I would never touch one of their models, unless they get some good ones this time around, their fluff is pretty badass in my opinion.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I doubt Ka'Bandha will get any rules- certainly not in a Codex (and it's not even like it's a new Daemon Codex coming out just models), FW already make a Blood Thirster character (though now on the site it doesn't include his name in the product title) so I can't see the point of bringing out another huge uber-powerful BT.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh my bad. I read they were getting a new codex, rather than just a bunch of new models. And yeah, the Forge World model is fine to represent him I think by the pictures in Collected Visions. It would still be awesome if he had a model though I guess; I love Ka'Bandha:biggrin:.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Hmm....With all of this talk in Ka'Bandha in the Blood Angel codex, perhaps he will be getting some rules? I look forward to seeing this codex, always liked the Daemons if I am honest. Although I would never touch one of their models, unless they get some good ones this time around, their fluff is pretty badass in my opinion.


i dont know if i misunderstood you, but this is just a wave of models, not a new codex.  looking forward to a DP that doesnt fall apart though, so i can actually bring it to games without losing its arm :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GW has definately got to make some new tzeentch daemons. Although I like the current screamers. 

I would like to see a herald in chariot kit and new nurgle daemons as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

What is this plastic, awful Daemon Prince model that people are talking about?, could someone provide a link/image?.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hes in the Warriors of chaos army book

www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19371


The current horrors are not bad but they break and are a pig to glue so ive heard and their expensive thats why I've avoided them


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

i think they need to get these other armies updated before they do new minis for what are currently perfectly good looking models.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

If they release that plastic daemon prince, they'd better still make the metal one.

Seriously, the metal one is presentable, the plastic one isn't.

I don't play Chaos (yet) and I'm still considering getting the daemon prince. Not so for the plastic one.


----------



## kellshar (Oct 29, 2009)

hope to god that we get plastic bloodcrushers then ill be happy.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

if they make plastic bloodcrushers I'll start a khorne wfb army


----------



## yamnosaj (Apr 3, 2010)

i want horrors that don't well freaking fall apart as soon as you touch them!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm hopeing for Plastic Plague Bearers and Nurgleings.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> I'm hoping for Plastic Plaguebearers and Nurglings.


Amen to that!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I think plastic greater daemons would be really nice, the metal ones really need an upgrade. And I dont mind the DP, considering there isnt a proper DP model about.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would use Belakor as a daemon prince for fantasy and use the chaos daemon prince for 40K. They both look soo much better.

We all definitely need all the lesser daemon units (so that would be plaquebearers and horrors) to be in plastic by the end of this.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

plastic bloodcrushers would mak me jizz


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Be'lakor is hard to come by these days, and quite pricey, and the Chaos Space Marine daemon prince only really works for Chaos Space Marines. GW has had that plastic Daemon Prince ready to go for at least two and a half years now-- it's time to release the damned thing (no pun intended.) 

As for what else... GW -should- release Seekers, since they don't have a current range model for them, and the metal ones are hard to come by and not sold by GW anymore. Plaguebearers and Horrors should also go to plastic. Otherwise, the range is where it needs to be, I think-- the non-core units that you don't need very many of are metal, and that's fine.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Awesome. Let the Chaos Legions march from the Eye of Terror.
> 
> These new Daemons are going to be awesome, probably overpriced though.


Probably shit as well. Like the Bloodletters, Daemonettes, Daemon Prince, Spawn...


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Probably shit as well. Like the Bloodletters, Daemonettes, Daemon Prince, Spawn...


I agree that the Daemonettes look like shit compaired to the old metal ones.
But on the outher hand i really like the new Bloodletters and the new Daemon Prince model kicks ass.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't mean to stir the pot or make people freak out, but I heard that along with the second wave of releases that both rule sets (Fantasy and 40K) would be receiving an update of some sort. Mind you this came up as local scuttlebutt (is that the right word to use?) at my local store today and I wasn't sure to believe it, but I figured that it'd be worth mentioning. Apparently GW did some sort of press release saying this..? Probably untrue, but thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The old metal Daemonettes were nice, yes... Mind you, showing female daemons in service of Slaanesh that are in any way attractive or not PG-13 was probably a no-no if they wanted to market 40k to youth in the USA. 

For a plastic Daemon Prince, release the damn thing already. If they haven't sculpted half a dozen different versions by now I'd be surprised. A rules update as Katie mentioned really wouldn't be that surprising to me - I don't think Chaos Daemons are performing quite as balanced as GW expected them to either Fantasy or 40K - I'll ask around a bit.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks god for this news. I hope for some new ploastic models, and well, I may begun a Daemons army. That'll be nice.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

well if my Theory is right we will get..

-Plastic Demon Prince
-Plastic Plague bearers
-Plastic Seekers
-New Heralds for the other gods!
-Plastic Fiends of Slaanesh


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> Don't mean to stir the pot or make people freak out, but I heard that along with the second wave of releases that both rule sets (Fantasy and 40K) would be receiving an update of some sort. Mind you this came up as local scuttlebutt (is that the right word to use?) at my local store today and I wasn't sure to believe it, but I figured that it'd be worth mentioning. Apparently GW did some sort of press release saying this..? Probably untrue, but thought I'd bring it up.


Daemons could stand an update, particularly in 40k where they're not especially functional as an army. In Fantasy, daemons are slightly overpowered, but releasing a new book won't fix that-- GW never tones things down. 

Until GW releases some sort of statement saying there's a new book(s) on the way, I'd disregard everything you hear. They like lying to rumor mills these days.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Until GW releases some sort of statement saying there's a new book(s) on the way, I'd disregard everything you hear. They like lying to rumor mills these days.


Yeah, that was my initial reaction as well, it's just that the person that the rumor originally came from is always pretty reliable, so I figured it was worth mentioning if nothing more.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

To be honest the only things we really need are new horrors, bearers, fiends and seekers. 
Yes the Daemon prince, GD's, heralds and such would be nice (extremly nice in the case of the DP) but the chances of them making more than even 4 kits is unlikly at best imo, and I would rather see those 4 done before anything else (although one would probably be shafted for the dp, considering the model is finsihed...) 
I would bet good money that bloodcrushers wont get new models (as Im sure many agree) because they are already new models. 

on a sligtly off topic, I first hated the new daemonettes, and missed the old models (still do) but once I actually bought a box and put them together/painted them, I've definitly grow on them (maybe its just me xD)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the daemonettes.. they are very nice models, but they do irritate me when I'm trying to build them.

If this wave doesnt include heralds I may throw a wobbly... there are 15 ways to use CD heralds (when you include different mounts and SCs) and they do a grand total of 4 models for them... that really really sucks, especially since 3/4 are special characters that arent all that useful for conversion. FFS tzeentch doesnt have a single herald option anywhere. The number of 'options' GW gives where its down to massive conversion or scratch build to fill the whole in their production does annoy the hell outta me- seekers are pretty much at the top of this list, but I do think it comic in the extreme that not releasing a mycetic spore model with the nid dex has meant that they now cant- they couldnt compete with the £2 toy that everyone seems to be using.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

New Crushers would be good, ones that didn't cost £18 a pop when you want units of 4. 

Aramoro


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> If this wave doesnt include heralds I may throw a wobbly... there are 15 ways to use CD heralds (when you include different mounts and SCs) and they do a grand total of 4 models for them... that really really sucks, especially since 3/4 are special characters that arent all that useful for conversion. FFS tzeentch doesnt have a single herald option anywhere. The number of 'options' GW gives where its down to massive conversion or scratch build to fill the whole in their production does annoy the hell outta me- seekers are pretty much at the top of this list, but I do think it comic in the extreme that not releasing a mycetic spore model with the nid dex has meant that they now cant- they couldnt compete with the £2 toy that everyone seems to be using.


Thats the thing, if there is 15 ways ect... that requires a great deal of new minis. I dont think they will release that kind of overhaul, but I do hope so :biggrin:
I sure hope that they release a spore, those egg toys are fugly, and plus (at least as far as I know) major tournys require it to be mostly citedel models so I dunno how that would work without a lot of bitz
Ya seekers would be nice, but fiends would be kick ass, the current ones look awfull


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont expect 15 models to be released... but a basic herald on foot for each god would be nice, as well as some of the mounted versions really isnt that much to ask, then there is something to convert onto chariots/mounts.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

the current fiends, crushers, beast of nurgles wont be replaced, they are brand new. Seekers, horrors and plauge bearers hopefully will come out and I would also like flesh hounds, but for the moment I'd happy with painting warhounds red. 

And I wish they would change the rules, cause I'm considering painting my daemons yellow with little holes.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Karnox said:


> And I wish they would change the rules, cause I'm considering painting my daemons yellow with little holes.


Why yellow?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheese my friend. as a referance to swiss cheese.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

not just any cheese... warp cheese =__=


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Karnox said:


> not just any cheese... warp cheese =__=


Probably one of the most disgusting things to come out of the Warp.

I'll take two!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, well the fiends, if Im correct, are not actually new models, just old models placed back into the range? (they are under the collectors section of the army product list on gw site) The bloodcrushers and beasts are of course, but Im still going to hope for new fiends xP 150$ for a squad of 5 is wayyyyyyyyy over the top, even for toy soldiers.
and arent the flesh hounds new models as well? why they would ever make them metal is beyond me...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Karnox
> not just any cheese... warp cheese =__=
> 
> ...


by the way, I heard that warp cheese goes GREAT with khorne krackers


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> scuttlebutt (is that the right word to use?)QUOTE]
> 
> Scuttlebutt- Navy term for rumour and drinking fountain
> 
> You use the in the proper context i know for a fact since i am a US Navy Sailor


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If you do not like using the chaos space marine daemon prince for a 40K daemon prince then consider the Gulavhar model from the LotR range. Painted in a different colour makes a very bestial daemon prince.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Amen to that!


If Nurgle get new models I'll gladly incline to starting them  Had been thinking of getting the FW Unclean one as my greater Daemon


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> lol, well the fiends, if Im correct, are not actually new models, just old models placed back into the range? (they are under the collectors section of the army product list on gw site) The bloodcrushers and beasts are of course, but Im still going to hope for new fiends xP 150$ for a squad of 5 is wayyyyyyyyy over the top, even for toy soldiers.
> and arent the flesh hounds new models as well? why they would ever make them metal is beyond me...



There are fiends that are in the general section and in shops and then there are a couple more in the collectors section. I think there is 4 models for them, 2 of which are collectors... but I'll be damned if I can see anything noticably different about them- if you put all 4 in front of me I wouldnt be able to say which were the special ones.
They really need new models and to be both in plastic and sold in packs. Currently I'm using chaos warhounds as fiends, and I know a lot of other people doing the same thing- the proper models are both way too expensive and far far too ugly.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn straight they need new fiends the current ones are retarded bug horses. I mean seriously who the hell is designing the Slaanesh stuff. Seriously I get where they where going with the Daemonettes, but all the other models really need some TLC. Not to mention the cough...cough new plague bearers are kinda stupid looking compared to all the other troops right now.

Hell even though the GD are still decent looking models some of them are really starting to show their age when ranked up beside the newer models.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I can feel a large army of plaguebearers coming on if they release a plastic box


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I would expect a plastic kit for plague bearers and horrors but more lower selling product such as greater daemons would still be metal. I think there is a possibility of plastic blood crushers and other mounted type models but I would not hold your breath.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> There are fiends that are in the general section and in shops and then there are a couple more in the collectors section. I think there is 4 models for them, 2 of which are collectors... but I'll be damned if I can see anything noticably different about them- if you put all 4 in front of me I wouldnt be able to say which were the special ones.
> They really need new models and to be both in plastic and sold in packs. Currently I'm using chaos warhounds as fiends, and I know a lot of other people doing the same thing- the proper models are both way too expensive and far far too ugly.Games Workshop (the people who have all your money)
> Also Games Workshop Stores


Really? some of them are new??? :shok:
I would never in a million years have guessed that :laugh:
Ya plastics would be great, but you know GW would jip us some how by making 3 50$ like ravaners...



> Damn straight they need new seekers the current ones are retarded bug horses.


lol, I think you mean fiends. :biggrin: I really hope that seekers arent retarded horses!

I am just giddy at the thought of 27$ for 10 pink horrors k:


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

the cabbage said:


> I can feel a large army of plaguebearers coming on if they release a plastic box


unfortunately I haven't heard so much as a banana with these, 
there are a few things surprisingly missing which leads me to believe a 3rd wave wouldn't be impossible, possibly tied into some other release


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this on BOLS.com today
View attachment 6287

Latest word on the wind says the Warhammer 40k/Fantasy daemons wave headed our way in August contains the following minis:

-Fateweaver
-The Changeling
-Seekers
-Horrors of Tzeentch
-Plastic Daemon Prince 

That pretty much the list we have been expected for a while. Note the inclusion of the two named characters and lack of Plaguebearers. Pics have already been seen of the Daemon prince in a variety of GW codices and supplements, and the seekers (seen below) were shown at a convention last year.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

We have:
*Fateweaver who I think looks a bit rubbish.*








*Plastic Daemon Prince*








*Plastic horrors Pretty good not as good as the metal ones.*








*Changling pretty nice*








*Plastic seekers, ok again not as nice as the old metal ones.*








*also Plastic Blood crushers.*


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

They are some really nice looking Daemons, again GW make it easy for players to spend their monies!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

That looks good enough for me to start a daemon army. I think all the models look like daemon sex on daemon toast... except the horrors I preferred the metal ones, but fateweaver looks nice and so too do the steeds. And I really didnt think they would release a plastic BC

Also, does anyone have any tips on how I can use daemons for both fantasy and 40k, seeing as how they have different bases. I was thinking maybe using square in 40k as long as nobody really minds, or use circle ones and use the War of the Ring trays. Any Ideas?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

War of the rings trays only rank up to 4 and you need 5 in ranks in 8th edition.

I would just use square bases they should not really matter in 40k.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I guess I will. I dont think I'll start collecting a new fantasy army till the new rulebook, who knows what horrors are inside, possibly blue ones if we are lucky =D


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the CSM style DP, will probably pick one up regardless. As for Fateweaver...ouch :/


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

most of tzeench stuff they got terribly wrong not chaotic enough but i do dig the changeling


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, really, no Plague Bearers!? What happen there .

Sekers look like crap, but I always hated the the new unsexy, fugly, Daemonnets. 

Plastic DP looks preatty good, digging the claws. 

Cant wait till GDs go plastic.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i am not sure about that DP, i prefer the look of the metal one, but i will probably get one just because my metal one is on a hugormous base and is for display only. now i can try out the lash prince-finally. bloodcrusher is sweet, he will most certainly be the mount for my homebrew lord. does anyone think that they will keep the current metal DP available?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Oops.. didn't notice the pics update in this thread before making mine... lol

New Demon Prince looks awesome in my opinion.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The new Prince kicks some major ass for sure and Fateweaver is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

New daemon prince kicks ass. I really like it, I'll buy one at least.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Mmm... I shall be picking some of these up, if only just to paint.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

that pisses me off to no end... no justification for plastic blood crushers... assholes, I paid 25 bucks a piece... fuckers arrrgghhh...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Demon Prince kicks ass, and I am pretty much praising the chaos gods for those Blood Crushers. Finally, I can get a CSM lord mounted on a plastic one...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

HorusReborn said:


> that pisses me off to no end... no justification for plastic blood crushers... assholes, I paid 25 bucks a piece... fuckers arrrgghhh...


I must echo this sentiment. I'm... furious. $35 Canadian per model, I bought three of them and got two others as a (very generous) gift. So... angry.

I like Fateweaver and the Daemon Prince though, (I'll like Fateweaver more if he's plastic) and the Horrors look good. Not a fan of the Changeling or the Seekers, though.

Oh and the Bloodcrushers look fantastic. :angry:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think the justification for the plastic bloodcrushers is just that... that people were paying out small fortunes to get viable units of them. The plastic ones should be cheaper.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> I think the justification for the plastic bloodcrushers is just that... that people were paying out small fortunes to get viable units of them. The plastic ones should be cheaper.


You'd think GW would be happy to sell people brutally expensive models in large quantities. Daemons are a fringe army in 40K - a few more plastic kits won't change that (though it'll help).


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I just hope you get 3 Bloodcrushers to a box for $30 insted of 1 for $20.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would guess that they'll be like the killa kans and minotaurs... in the UK those boxes have 3 models for £27, so the BC will got from 1 for £18 to 3 for £27. Essentially that halves the costs... and I really hope its at least that (I might even consider getting them if that happens).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd quite like to see the 3 Bloodcrushers for £30 option. £10 each for a plastic seems around fair to me.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

A nice looking set of models all round 

Something about Fateweaver makes him my least favourite though.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well, im temepted by the blood crusher, be great for my CSM lord of khorne, and i will be buying the DP (now to go and rob a post office or 2................lol)


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm really hoping that we're going to be getting plastic PB's. Changeling looks like the best model there to me, don't see why some people don't like him. 

The Bloodcrushers are damn nice, but $30 USD each? F*ck that. Hopefully the new ones are sold in cheaper kits. 

The Fateweaver sucks ass. A lot of ass in fact. But not enough that I won't buy him, but he almost passed that line. He doesn't look old or sick enough. Not from that angle at least. He just looks like a smaller version of a LoC with 2 heads.

When I first saw the new horrors I was all "WTFBBQ?" but after a little while of looking at them I grew to love them. 

With the new addition of fantasy coming out I'm going to be torn between getting more O&G or more Daemons.


----------

